# Firmware 8.3.0 for TG585n v2



## alfars (May 16, 2010)

Hi

I have TG585 v2 Modem , I want the firmware 8.3.0N . Where can I get it ?

nothing in their website

http://www.thomsonbroadbandpartner.com/dsl-modems-gateways/products/product-detail.php?id=208&seg=3


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

There's none available.


----------



## khursheed (Nov 10, 2010)

Try the below mentioned URL
http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfcs-A/Alcatel/Modems/TG585n/v1/Firmware/
All the Best


----------

